
Samsung #1, Apple as a mobile carrier + tons of BlackBerry 10 news - tr0ndizzle
http://untether.tv/2012/samsung-1-apple-as-a-mobile-carrier-tons-of-blackberry-10-news//
======
zmonkeyz
It's interesting that people say "iMessage does the same thing that BBM does"
yet you always hear complaints about how the iMessages are routed. Sometimes
to the computer at home, other times to the phone or ipad. If you mean at it's
core it's the same in that it allows one person to message another then I
guess i can accept it. I think they have a bit to go before it becomes a more
consistent experience.

~~~
robwoodbridge
I wonder what ever happened to the "one inbox" promise. This one thing drives
me crazy about iMessage.

